# driver's license



## richg (Nov 13, 2014)

If you decide to be a expat how do you maintain your USA drivers license/ID . From what I have read you need your USA license to drive overseas. I understand you can get a license to drive in the other country but can that license be maintained and renewed once your USA expires. And can that other licensed be used if you travel to another country and wish to drive there when all you will have is a passport and expired USA ID.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was stationed in Guam a US Territory and been gone long enough for my US license to expire, to make a long story short the Drivers License Division in ND asked for my drivers license from Guam still current and my ND expired license, said they'd keep it on file, I told them I was returning overseas so needed the Guam license, they still made me take the written test and driving test all over again,(US don't recognize a US Territory license or Philippine drivers license) so If you return to the states show them your expired US license and unsure of the rules in your state but you'll be taking the written and driving test all over again.

Even with an expired drivers license you have 30 days upon entry to the US to renew it or get another one, I'm not a lawyer but that's what I remember about my expired license, it should have information on the back of the license or your home state Drivers License Division will have more information on this.


----------



## richg (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the response, do you use a mail forward service, can you recommend one?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I do believe the requirement varies in the United States depending what state we are referring to. I renewed my California driver license online. This is allowed if one has a clean record. Unfortunately a Philippine IP address is not accepted so have to have some that is state side or use a VPN server.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It does vary from state to state. For example, in Florida you can renew ONE time online and then the next time you have to renew in person. 

You can use your US license to drive in the Philippines for 90 days. After that you have to obtain a local one. 

I would recommend that you do whatever it takes to keep your US license valid for the following reasons:

1. To maintain residency for tax purposes
2. You will need it for whenever you return to the US (visiting or permanent)
3. Should you decide to go back to work for a US Company, it is typically required to have a valid US Driver's license.

If you are retired military, you can get a US Mailbox at one of the several RAOS http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4270658-post13.html

If not then you will have to look at a mail forwarder. I will defer to someone that is using one for info on that.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I understand in Philippines, if you are a resident, the LTO has the right to take your foreign license

Not sure if that's another yarn, .. but that stopped me from converting, and prefer my IDP !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*LTO and Drivers License*



ecureilx said:


> I understand in Philippines, if you are a resident, the LTO has the right to take your foreign license
> 
> Not sure if that's another yarn, .. but that stopped me from converting, and prefer my IDP !!


I'm a 13a Non-resident Visa holder and they didn't take my license. When getting a Philippine license you need your passport, license, plane ticket and you end up talking to the Head of that office, take an eye exam, I think blood test now instead of a urinalysis.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'm a 13a Non-resident Visa holder and they didn't take my license. When getting a Philippine license you need your passport, license, plane ticket and you end up talking to the Head of that office, take an eye exam, I think blood test now instead of a urinalysis.


a 13a is a resident visa is it not. I have a 13a as well. I still have my licenses Florida. Also an international licenses is only good here for 90 days. With the traffic situation in and around Manila I elected to hire a driver when I need to go inside the eye of the storm. My wife drives outside the storm. I personally find it to irritating for me to drive.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

This varies by jurisdiction. In my home province the rules are a license can expire for up to 4 years before you start all over again with written test, 9 month learner stage, road test, intermediate stage 18 months (?) with restrictions then final stage 36 months with less restrictions. (All told about 5 years to be fully licensed without restrictions)

Check with your home jurisdiction or transfer your US residence to a state with fewer restrictions (keeping in mind US state tax consequences).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> I understand in Philippines, if you are a resident, the LTO has the right to take your foreign license
> 
> Not sure if that's another yarn, .. but that stopped me from converting, and prefer my IDP !!


You only need an IDP if you local license is not printed in english. It ony acts as a translation for your local license, not as a licence in it's own right. You would still need to convert after 90 days.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I use a friends address for my Canadian address which works good for DL etc. I believe but not sure some areas need you to have a physical address not just a PO Box to get a licence, just renewed mine a couple of months ago so good for 5 yrs.

LTO asked to see my BC drivers licence when I got my local one, if I go to renew and they say I have to give it up I would just say it expired or something. Expats I know who have been here for many years have never been asked to surrender their home country drivers licence. 

Of course YMMV depending on where you are. If I had to decide I would keep my Canadian one.

Cheers


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jon1 said:


> It does vary from state to state. For example, in Florida you can renew ONE time online and then the next time you have to renew in person.
> 
> You can use your US license to drive in the Philippines for 90 days. After that you have to obtain a local one.
> 
> ...


In California can renew on line if no driving violation and less than 70 years old. The RAO has two kind of mail services: retired military (goes to the embassy in Manila) and non-retired military (PO Box in main post office in Manila) I have one. If you change your mailing address to the Philippines you are restricted or denied access to online accounts with both if not others.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> You only need an IDP if you local license is not printed in english. It ony acts as a translation for your local license, not as a licence in it's own right. You would still need to convert after 90 days.


I am always surprised at how many people make the same mistake and think that an IDL is anything other than a standardized translation, issued by a trusted NGO.

All an IDL is is a document that states in several languages what your home jurisdiction driving privileges are. That way when you are in FGranbce, Germant, Japan or other country and stopped by the police they know what your driving priviliages at home are and can then determine if you are legally driving.

Did anyone think that a document issued by the CAA or AAA in the USA or even the Philippine equal association for IDL from here, would actually have any standing on its own?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Few years ago on one of my visits here, I did get a IDL. As has been mentioned, it is only a translation into multiple languages and is not an actual license or permit. The one I had expired after a year and was good only as long as my state license was good. Kind of a waste. On another note, I recently did go to the Iloilo LTO and get a Phil Driver License. They did not confiscate my Arizona License, it is good for 3 years and then will have to be renewed. No real problems except that they charge 100 Peso's more for a Foreigner conversion License than any of the domestic classes of license.

Fred


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Manitoba said:


> I am always surprised at how many people make the same mistake and think that an IDL is anything other than a standardized translation, issued by a trusted NGO.
> 
> All an IDL is is a document that states in several languages what your home jurisdiction driving privileges are. That way when you are in FGranbce, Germant, Japan or other country and stopped by the police they know what your driving priviliages at home are and can then determine if you are legally driving.
> 
> Did anyone think that a document issued by the CAA or AAA in the USA or even the Philippine equal association for IDL from here, would actually have any standing on its own?


I agree, with my IDP issued by AA having a photo affixed, when I was stopped in Caloocan, I passed my IDP to the cop who stopped me and he gleefully said I must pay fine to claim it back .. I was of course tempted to tell him to keep it, but didn't as my SG license details can be traced pretty fast, as the IDP has the SG License info ..


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

I got my Philippine licence within a week or two of coming here, I was on tourist visa, had a valid NC licence. The line at the licence bureau was two days long so I hired a guy a friend of mine knew to get it expedited. I had to get the pee test, eye test and medical exam and picture, I did not have to take the written test or the driving test...cost around 2k and worth every penny.
Renewed it some time ago, had to do the same thing this time on a 13A, which does not matter. cost same thing and still worth every penny.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*License fee's*



colemanlee said:


> I got my Philippine licence within a week or two of coming here, I was on tourist visa, had a valid NC licence. The line at the licence bureau was two days long so I hired a guy a friend of mine knew to get it expedited. I had to get the pee test, eye test and medical exam and picture, I did not have to take the written test or the driving test...cost around 2k and worth every penny.
> Renewed it some time ago, had to do the same thing this time on a 13A, which does not matter. cost same thing and still worth every penny.


Sounds like you live in a dysfunctional LTO spot like me, it takes a full day to get a license in my area, I sometimes will get the help of a fixer but the longer I live here the more I understand the costs and how much to give the fixer, I found an LTO summary of drivers license expenses.

SUMMARY OF DRIVERS LICENSE AND PERMITS FEES AND CHARGES


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok, now for the funny part, I taught my wife how to ride a motorcycle, bought her a Yamaha Mio because its automatic. After a week or so she went down to lto to get her licence. Found the same guy and got her licence, motorcycle and car and she have never been behind the wheel of a car.

Guess Ill teach her to drive but right now I have a Everest and she cant see over the steering wheel.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sounds like you live in a dysfunctional LTO spot like me, it takes a full day to get a license in my area, I sometimes will get the help of a fixer but the longer I live here the more I understand the costs and how much to give the fixer, I found an LTO summary of drivers license expenses.
> 
> SUMMARY OF DRIVERS LICENSE AND PERMITS FEES AND CHARGES


At least I'm lucky here in the Iloilo LTO as it only took about an hour for my complete processing to get the License. I did have to get a "Medical Exam" which amounted to some quack asking me what my Blood Pressure normally is, I told him "about 140/80", he put the cuff on me and I could barely feel the pressure as he worked the bulb. Amazingly when he wrote down the figures, it was 140/80. Just a lucky guess that my estimation seemed to match the actual reading, LOL. He didn't even take my temp. Just another part of the system. 

At the same visit, my wife renewed her student permit which she had let expire about 15 years ago. Cost her 317 Peso's versus my cost of 717 Peso's which includes the "Medical Exam".

Fred


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Joe Chemo said:


> Is it hard to get the license?


Joe not trying to be sarcastic at all, its not hard at all if your willing to find someone to expedite it for you. Read through the post here and judge for yourself..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Easy to get Philippine license*



Joe Chemo said:


> Is it hard to get the license?


It's easy but requires patience, should be done in one day depends on the LTO office location, most of it is a waiting game, we left during lunch time and spent a couple hours at the mall and restaurant. Forms are all there at the LTO office, if you have a family member that can assist you, they could do all the leg work while you relax if not you could pay a fixer to do it, I'd ask someone who works at the LTO office, who they recommend for the task, these guys shouldn't make more than 400 peso's for such a task, that's a generous amount to give a fixer. Watch out to many fixers in some area's, go inside the LTO office and make inquiries, be polite but don't stop for anyone outside the LTO compound.


----------

